# Hoyt Excel Riser?



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

hoytdude1974 said:


> What type limbs fit a Hoyt Excel riser? It is just basically any ILF type limb?


If you are referring to the 21" Hoyt Grand Prix, then yes it is ILF.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

No, I think he's referring to a Hoyt Excel riser that comes in a 21 and 23 inch length and is ILF.

Bowmania


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess you both are partially correct. I am referring to the Hoyt "Grand Prix Excel" that comes in the 21/23" riser. Not the "Formula Excel" that comes in the 25" riser. Should have clarified.

I think I figured out my own answer. Opened up the LAS catalog. Looks like it does take ILF. Does any one use this bow for hunting?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

hoytdude1974 said:


> ...Does any one use this bow for hunting?


A lot of folks use the Excel riser and any ILF limbs for hunting. I put this quick reference chart together some time back. Perhaps you'll find it helpful, if you're new to ILF.


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Yep, the Hoyt Grand Prix Excel is what I meant. 

I have one in 21 inch with TT BlackMax limbs, use it for target practice and a pretty sweet setup for the price.

Sorry, I don't hunt(yet :wink: ) so can't say how good it is for hunting. But, the same question was asked a couple of times on here. Hope this helps.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1678924
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3144090


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I plan on using mine for hunting. I'm pulling about 42lbs with the limbs I'm using, and it's 64 inches long. I really like this bow, and it's a 21 inch riser with mediums. Shot a 205, for 14 targets on an outdoor hunter round with some compound shooters a couple hrs ago. Don't know how I'm doing compared to the other trad shooters though. I think there's only 4, or 5 of us in the club, and we can all shoot at different times for league. Lunger


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Tough to beat a Hoyt excel and medium or long tradtech limbs.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

the problem is that it is a cast riser and your limited to the weight of the limbs it could take , most cast risers are limited to under 40lbs , your better off going with a sf forged plus 23 inch riser its a lot stronger and has better fit and finish


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

norton850 said:


> the problem is that it is a cast riser and your limited to the weight of the limbs it could take , most cast risers are limited to under 40lbs , your better off going with a sf forged plus 23 inch riser its a lot stronger and has better fit and finish


Actually one of the ex-Hoyt Recurve engineers on AT stated the Excel is not cast. It is machined from billet like all Hoyt recurves. This does make it even more of a bargain.
The weight limit may be due to the geometry... or a suggestion that folks upgrade to more expensive risers


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a Hoyt Horizon 25 inch, that I really like too. It's set up for indoor, at 32lbs, and 68 amo. I've heard the same thing about draw weight with the excel, Norton. Mines about 42 lbs, and works great. Is it a safety issue? Seems like it'd take an awful lot to break one.....Lunger


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

All I know is the excel has a little flex to it, compared to my horizon. It doesn't bother me, and it looks, and shoots great, just a slightly different feel. Viper told me that, back when I bought the excel, and he was right. The horizon has slightly nicer paint, but my excel is the blackout model, with that rougher texture, and I really like it too. I have lateral limb adjustment on the horizon, but not the excel, but my limbs didn't need adjustment when I snapped them on. Lunger


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Hoyt got out of the cast riser market when they discontinued the Gold Medalist and the Eclipse several years ago.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Is there a way to shoot off of the riser with the Hoyt target type recurve bows? I guess you just build them up somehow? Or is everyone using a rest of some type?


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

hoytdude1974 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Is there a way to shoot off of the riser with the Hoyt target type recurve bows? I guess you just build them up somehow? Or is everyone using a rest of some type?


Furniture felt pads. That's what most of the trad folks use, myself included. Simple, tough and easily replaceable.

I've been itching to make a shelf module though.


----------



## joostpaul85 (Feb 10, 2016)

Make sure you get ilf compatible riser as hoyt makes some which are proprietary


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

I disagree I called lancaster archery and they said they are cast , if it was a forged or machines riser hoyt would be charging a lot more money. No where in hoyt literature does it say the riser is machined or billet.


----------



## wolfsblood (Jul 19, 2016)

Interestingly the Lancaster website says it is machined aluminum:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-excel-recurve-riser.html


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

According to Hoyt, ALL their risers are machined aluminum and they do NOT make cast risers.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

So which is it? Machined or cast?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Hoyt does NOT make cast risers.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

The excel is a darn good riser, and i'm glad I bought it! I like my Horizon too, and it's comfortable to shoot, and accurate also. I think you're getting a great deal for the money. A guy could probably buy an excel for 50 less than new, but I was happy to pay the 200 for mine. Next thing I'd like to experiment with, are higher dollar ilf limbs. Lunger


----------

